# Relocating Dogs to UK from Dubai



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

I'm seeking some advice from anyone who knows the procedure for taking dogs back to the UK.

We own a couple of dogs that we rescued here in Dubai and we're considering moving back to the UK, which could happen relatively quickly.

The dogs are both fully vaccinated, chipped etc etc but I've heard that they need a blood test which needs to be passed by a UK vet as clear of rabies and then we have to wait 6 months from the test result before we can fly them back. 

Can anyone confirm this? If this is the case we're concerned as we may have to leave sooner than 6 months :-( the last thing we want to do is leave them behind or rehome them.


----------



## mevans (Dec 24, 2010)

You can bring them back before six months, but they would have to remain in quarantine in the UK until the six month period is up.


----------



## Belgian Brit (Apr 7, 2011)

I have PMed you a link that might help


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

DKC ~ Dubai Pets, Dubai Dogs Cats Animals, Kennels Cattery Relocation

These guys will tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

Thanks for the responses, looks like the pooches may be in for a quarantine spell then if we leave within the next few months! :-(


----------



## Belgian Brit (Apr 7, 2011)

I went through this when I left Saudi Arabia 2 years ago. 

Our 3 cats had to stay in quarantine for 6 months - but where they stayed was amazing - it was modern, clean, friendly and we could visit them anytime.

And surprisingly the 6 months flies by, so you'll be fine


----------

